# scorpions..



## playintennis5274 (Sep 27, 2005)

i live in vegas, & been house sitting for my parents for a month. 3 weeks ago, by accident i found out they have a huge scorpion pop in the yard. even found 2 in the house. every night for 3 weeks, at 10:00 pm, i hit the whole yard w/ my uv light & traizacide mixed in my sprayer. I've been killing around 30 EVERY NIGHT for 3 wks. I know my spray is working, cuz the yard is littered w/ dead bodies. I also mix my spray around 10x stronger than directions say. When I started i was getting mostly adults, now its a few adults & rest youngsters. Anyone know how much longer this can go on? I get most of them on the brick walls or inbetween the bricks. Its a huge yard w/ some wood piles. Ive gotten about 7 mothers w/ a load of babies on the back. I feeel like im spraying ants.. no matter how many i kill, there are more to take there place.. thanks for any advice


----------

